# 4" pipe threader rental?



## bhe (Feb 3, 2007)

Does any one now where I can rent a pipe threader for 4" conduit in the NJ or NYC area?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

If you're interested in owning one, I have three Ridgid 4P hog-head threaders for sale if you want one. Got two others that go up to 6" that I can part with also.


----------



## bhe (Feb 3, 2007)

I probably dont want to own one, but I cant resist knowing your asking price. I also may have no other choice, I am also looking for another tripod stand and deep cut band saw if you have a couple of those too. Do you want me to post you my e-mail?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Couple hundred bucks probably for the 4P. Not sure what all teeth I have for them anymore, but you can get them locally pretty easily. The 4P does 2-1/2" through 4", depending on what teeth you have clipped in it. The Ridgid 141 is basically the same threader, but it uses a fixed set of teeth to do all those sizes. I'm keeping that one. It seems we can't PM yet. Get your post count up, brother. I think I have a drive shaft of two for the hog head threaders if you want to use your power threader to spin the hog-head that I could sell also.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

bhe said:


> Does any one now where I can rent a pipe threader for 4" conduit in the NJ or NYC area?


Have you called:
Astro Rents 933 Rt.22 West ,North Plainfield, NJ - 908-757-6930
Rent Rite 571 Rt. 27, Iselin, NJ - 732-283-220
Rent Rite Washington & Stelton Road, Piscataway, NJ - 732-752-6400
Taylor Rental 760 Bound Brook Rd., Dunellen, NJ - 732-752-8868



Also see:
www.alwaysrent-nj.com









Section 24, Plumbing


----------



## bhe (Feb 3, 2007)

Thank you for the rental info Celtic. MD I that is definitly a good price, let me take a look at the cost of a rental vs buying & delivery costs. Time is of the essence now and a rental will most likely be my quickest option. I'd love to get my posts up and contribute more, but I am swamped with work and booked until Oct., very happy with my first year in business. MD my email address is [email protected]. I would be interested in a tripod stand, porta-pony, 1/2"-1'' dies (sp?), and the 4" hogshead. Thanks again for both of your help.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

We also install underground gas tanks for C stores, etc. So we used to have the local fire sprinkler company thread the 4" pipe risers on the tanks for the fill, pump, etc.

But it was a pain running back and forth getting pipe threaded and returning if there was a mistake on our part or theirs.

So a couple of years ago we bought a Northern Tool 1/2"-4" electric pipe threader. And for the price it’s not bad compared to a Ridgid 1224 or similar. $800 bucks or so compared to $6000.

Go to http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200317188_200317188

to see it and it is on sale for $829.

And just like the reviews there, I also agree with what was said. Not as heavy duty as a Ridgid, but it gets the job done for someone that does not need to use it everyday.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Not sure what part of NJ but I use Rentcor/Semcor often and they are pretty good to deal with


----------



## bhe (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow, I like the thought of getting a full threading set up for $850. I will be looking into this set up. I dont run all that much rigid, but for this upcoming project this would be great. Thanks for the info everyone.


----------

